# Wts/Wtt Gear List (WV) UPDATED



## RON L (Jan 26, 2011)

Sale List 7-13-2013

HELLO ALL, RON L HERE - SERE SURPLUS WITH MORE SURPLUS and GUN Parts FOR SALE or Trade? see my web site at:http://sesurplus.shtfm.com/store/


U.S.G.I. 30 CAL AMMO CAN, SOME WEAR AND TEAR RE-PAINTED, ASKING $10.00 EACH HAVE 2, HEAVY TO SHIP AND MIGHT MAKE IT NOT A DEAL?



Propane Lantern by Coleman with Cover and fuel Bottle, great condition, asking $20.00



Gas Mask Kit, compelte, South Korean, with Filters, mask and bag, as new in wrap, asking $25.00 each have 1 l3ft





Remington ammo, Slugger 20Ga 2 3/4" 5/8 oz Full box of 5, asking 5.00 1 box only



8X20 Byno's with Case, used good condition, asking $15.00



Winchester knife set new in wrap, asking $20.00



Buck 100 Year comm model as new in tin, asking $35.00 each, have 2





Stockman 3 blade knife imported, asking $5.00





All items sold From WV and require additional $ for shipping, trades accepted on Most items, ask!
Some Trade items I am looking for are:

40MM GAS MASK FILTERS US OR FORIEGN
Quality 22 LR ammo, Plated and HP especially, want standard an high Velocity like CCI Mini Mag and stinger rnds
45 acp ammo
9MM Luger ammo
12 Ga 2 3/4" slugs, buckshot or smaller shot
Scrap Silver and Gold coins
Surplus USGI/Foriegn Surplus
Night Vision EQ
Commgear
AK mags 20/30/40 rnd
Cutlery, Knives, Multi-tools, 
Gunsmithng screw driver set
Ask, maybe we work a deal?


----------



## RON L (Jan 26, 2011)

Black Fishing Fillet Knife some use, asking $6.50



Pistol Cross Bow sting is in sorry shape, asking $5.00 no bolts



G-3/HK91 Stock set, Has O.D. Green Buttstock with Recoil spring assembly, Slim Forend, as well as Pistol Grip, fits all
G-3/HK-91/CETME cand clones, asking $50.00 shipped for set



Blue Folding Camp stove uses disposable cartridges from any Cam,ing store, used good condition, asking $25.00



Black NyLon GI Type cleaning Kit Pouch used good condition, asking $12.00



Black Nylon GI Type compass or med item pouch, used good condition, askig $5.00



Black Nylon GI Type Web Belt, good used condition, asking $10.00



Paintball 6 Pack Tube rig with Tubes, used great condition, asking $35.00 1 only



U.S.G.I. SUNGLASS SET, 1 ONLY. ASKING $50.00






All items sold From WV and require additional $ for shipping, trades accepted on Most items, ask!
Some Trade items I am looking for are:

40MM GAS MASK FILTERS US OR FORIEGN
Quality 22 LR ammo, Plated and HP especially, want standard an high Velocity like CCI Mini Mag and stinger rnds
45 acp ammo
9MM Luger ammo
12 Ga 2 3/4" slugs, buckshot or smaller shot
Scrap Silver and Gold coins
Surplus USGI/Foriegn Surplus
Night Vision EQ
Commgear
AK mags 20/30/40 rnd
Cutlery, Knives, Multi-tools, 
Gunsmithng screw driver set
Ask, maybe we work a deal?


----------



## RON L (Jan 26, 2011)

U.S.G.I. WHISTLE, AS NEW IN WRAP, ASKING $3.00 HAVE 2



U.S.G.I. MEDICAL KIT INDIVIDUAL KIT TYPE, 1 ONLY ASKING $20.00





U.S.G.I. INSECT NET AND GLOVES, 1 SET IN EACH KIT, HAVE 3, ASKING $5.00 EACH



U.S.G.I. SAS TYPE SAW AS NEW IN WRAP, ASKING $5.00 EACH, HAVE 2



U.S.G.I. EMERGNCY DROP LINE FISHING KIT, AS NEW, 2 ONLY ASKING $5.00 EACH



U.S.G.I. 2 QT CANTEEN WITH COVER AND BLADDER, USED EXCELLENT CONDITION, 1 ONLY. ASKING $15.00



U.S.G.I. G.P. STRAP FOR ABOVE 2 QT CANTEEN, OR OTHER MILITARY ITEMS, 1 IN O.D. GEEN, ONE IN TAN, ASKING $5.00 EACH



U.S.G.I. DESERT GOGGLES WITH EXTRA SET OF LENS AND BOX, 1 SET ONLY, ASKIUNG $15.00



U.S.G.I. FIGUE 8 DECENDER FOR RAPPENING AND MOUNTAIN OPRATIONS, AS NEW, ASKING $15.00 EACH HAVE 2



All items sold From WV and require additional $ for shipping, trades accepted on Most items, ask!
Some Trade items I am looking for are:

40MM GAS MASK FILTERS US OR FORIEGN
Quality 22 LR ammo, Plated and HP especially, want standard an high Velocity like CCI Mini Mag and stinger rnds
45 acp ammo
9MM Luger ammo
12 Ga 2 3/4" slugs, buckshot or smaller shot
Scrap Silver and Gold coins
Surplus USGI/Foriegn Surplus
Night Vision EQ
Commgear
AK mags 20/30/40 rnd
Cutlery, Knives, Multi-tools, 
Gunsmithng screw driver set
Ask, maybe we work a deal?


----------



## RON L (Jan 26, 2011)

U.S.G.I. O.D. GREEN WEAPONS CLEANING KIT CASE (nO cLEANING ITEMS INCLUDED,) ASKING $10.00



U.S.G.I. CANVAS DUFFLE BAGS USED GREAT CONDITION, ASKING $12.00 EACH HAVE LIKE 2



U.S.G.I. Artic Canteen, Cover and Cup compete set, rarely seen, air force and Navy Issue, asking $35.00



PARA CORD BRACLETS DIFF COLORS, ASKING $12.50 EACH HAVE 3 DIFF COLORS



U.S.G.I. FIRE PASTE IN BOX, ASKING $12.00 A BOX



U.S.G.I. WW2 ERA HELMET COVERS, ASKING $20.00 EACH HAVE 2



U.S.G.I. ARMY UNIT AWARD PIN 1 ONLY ASKING $10.00



U.S.G.I. ARMY WW2 RIBBON BARS, 2 OF THEM, ASKING $15.00 PAIR



U.S.G.I. ARMY COLAR DEVICES WW2, SET, ASKIG $15.00



U.S.G.I. ARMY HAT DEVICE, WW2 ASKING $20.00 1 ONLY



All items sold From WV and require additional $ for shipping, trades accepted on Most items, ask!
Some Trade items I am looking for are:

40MM GAS MASK FILTERS US OR FORIEGN
Quality 22 LR ammo, Plated and HP especially, want standard an high Velocity like CCI Mini Mag and stinger rnds
45 acp ammo
9MM Luger ammo
12 Ga 2 3/4" slugs, buckshot or smaller shot
Scrap Silver and Gold coins
Surplus USGI/Foriegn Surplus
Night Vision EQ
Commgear
AK mags 20/30/40 rnd
Cutlery, Knives, Multi-tools, 
Gunsmithng screw driver set
Ask, maybe we work a deal?


----------



## RON L (Jan 26, 2011)

U.S.G.I. WW2 bRASS BELT BUCKLES, ASKING $10.OO EACH HAVE 2



U.S.G.I. ARMY RANK PIN, ASKING $5.00



U.S.G.I. AXIS OF EVIL PLAYING CARD SET SADDAM HUSSAIN AND MORE, ASKING $10.00



U.S.G.I. ARTIC CANTEEN COVER CANVAS, ASKING $12.00 1 ONLY



U.S.G.I. 1 QT CANTEEN WITH COVER AND ALICE CLIPS ON BACK, ASKING $8.50 EACH HAVE 3









U.S.G.I. STAINLESS STEEL CANTEEN CUP underfold and WIRE HANDELES, AS NEW ASKING $15.00 EACH HAVE 1



U.S.G.I. LARGE WEB BELT METAL BUCKLE GOOD USED CONDITION, ASKING $12.50 EAC HAVE 3



U.S.G.I. LARGE WEB BELT NEWER TYPE 3 BUCKLE, AS NEW, ASKING $15.OO EACH HAVE 3



U.S.G.I. WEB BELT SYSPENDERS O.D. GREEN USED, ASKING $8.00 EACH









U.S.G.I. WOODLAND GRENADE POUCH, NO GRENADES THESE HOLD CELL PHONES GLOVES AND ALL SORTS OF ITEMS, 
AS NEW, ASKING $4.00 EACH, have 4 / also have 1 in Desert tan


----------



## RON L (Jan 26, 2011)

U.S.G.I. WOODLAND GRENADE POUCH, NO GRENADES THESE HOLD CELL PHONES GLOVES AND ALL SORTS OF ITEMS, 
AS NEW, ASKING $4.00 EACH, have 4 / also have 1 in Desert tan









U.S.G.I. SLEEPING BAG ZIPPER, AS NEW, ASKING $12.00 1 ONLY









U.S.G.I. Helmet bands with Luminecent "Cats Eyes", asking $1.00 each have 5









U.S.G.I. P-38 CAN OPENERS, NEW ISSUED, ZINK PLATED NAVY ISSUES FOR RUST PREVENTION,
ASKING $2.00 EACH,









U.S.G.I. ORANGE MATCH CASE WITH STRIKE ANYWHERE MATCHES, HAS FLINT STRIKER ON THE BOTTON WHEN
YOU RUN OUT OF MATCHES, ASKING $4.00 each HAVE 4









U.S.G.I. M-16/AR-15 BLANK FIRING ADAPTOR, USED GOOD CONDITION ASKING $18.00 EACH HAVE 2










Lugage/Bob Lock combination, as new in wrap, asking $10 each have 2



YELLOW LEATHER WORK GLOVES, AS NEW ASKING $5.OO EACH HAVE 2,


----------



## RON L (Jan 26, 2011)

East German Raindrop quad 30 rnd ak mag pouch great conditon, asking $10.00, 1 ONLY









Uncle Mikes Double mag Holder for single stack mags like 1911a1 or other simular, used great conditon, 1 only, asking $15.00










MEDICAL SWOBS WITH LONG STICK HANDLE, .75 EACH 3 F0R $2.25









C.D. ROMS OF SURVIVAL, SOLAR POWER, MEDICAL, PREPARDNESS, HOME STEADING, HOME BUILD
PROJECTS AND OTHER INFO, ASKING $12.00 EACH 2 FOR $20

(MEDICAL ITEM), MEDIUM ICE PACK, WITH TIES, USED , ASKING $4.00



- STRIKE ANYWHERE MATCHES IN 250 count large box,or 320 in 32 count boxes in a 10 box brick! OR A 300 COUNT BOX 
ASKING $2.75 BRICK/box BOth IN STOCk









U.S.G.I. AR-15A2 PISTOL GRIP, USED GOOD CONDITION, ASKING $6.50 ONLY 1 



AK STOCK SET, REAR STOCK AS WELL AS PISTOL FRIP, NO FOREND, STOCK HAS SMALL CHIPPED AREA, have plastic Pistol grip
ASKING $20.00 SET

















U,S,G,I, M-14 TOP FOREND COVER FIBERGLASS WITH STEEL CLIPS, USED GREAT CONDITION, ASKING $15.00 EACH HAVE 2









((1) Remington or Mossburg, Shell Tube end Cap, asking $12.00, or included with above for $15.00

45 magazine bumper pad kits, include pad and 2 screws, asking $3.00 set









blank firing adaptor for ak east gearman, as new in wrap have 3, asking $5.00 each

All items sold From WV and require additional $ for shipping, trades accepted on Most items, ask!
Some Trade items I am looking for are:

40MM GAS MASK FILTERS US OR FORIEGN
Quality 22 LR ammo, Plated and HP especially, want standard an high Velocity like CCI Mini Mag and stinger rnds
45 acp ammo
9MM Luger ammo
12 Ga 2 3/4" slugs, buckshot or smaller shot
Scrap Silver and Gold coins
Surplus USGI/Foriegn Surplus
Night Vision EQ
Commgear
AK mags 20/30/40 rnd
Cutlery, Knives, Multi-tools, 
Gunsmithng screw driver set
Ask, maybe we work a deal?


----------



## RON L (Jan 26, 2011)

U.S.G.I. Drop Leg Holster fits Beretta M-9/92 or other large frame semi-auto's as new, asking $30.00, 1 only



U.S.G.I. 30 CAL AMMO CAN, SOME WEAR AND TEAR RE-PAINTED, ASKING $10.00 EACH HAVE 3, HEAVY TO SHIP AND MIGHT MAKE IT NOT A DEAL?



EAST GERMAN ESBIT STOVE WITH 1 BAR OF G.I. FUEL, COMPACT FOLDS UP TO PLACE IN POCKET, ASKING $12.00, 1 ONLY


----------

